# Happy Birthday Hollyberry AKA Raventalker



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hope it's a good one!!!!!!!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

happy happy birthday!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Honey....LOVE YA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya Hollyberry!!!!!!


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you thank you Everyone.. Haunted {{{hugs}}} all around!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Hollyberry!!*


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day Holly


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthdayto you!
Happy Birthday dear Hollyberry
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

happy happy joy joy


----------

